# Iraq offered 10 used Mirage 2000 fighters by UAE



## CougarKing (18 Jan 2015)

Didn't Iraq already fly older Mirage F1s during the Saddam regime though?

Defense News



> *UAE Offers Mirage Fighters to Iraq*
> 
> By Awad Mustafa10:49 a.m. EST January 17, 2015
> ABU DHABI — The United Arab Emirates may be offloading up to 10 Mirage 2000-9s to the Iraqi Air Force in March, according to a UAE government source.
> ...


----------



## Retired AF Guy (18 Jan 2015)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Didn't Iraq already fly older Mirage F1s during the Saddam regime though?



I'm pretty sure they did.


----------

